# Got Full South Australian Driving License



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I got my full SA driving license today (the photo did not come out as good as I would have wanted though  ). Would like to post the steps and a few tips hoping it would help someone else.

Coming from India, which has very different driving conditions (read "very" in capital letters), it was not easy to get myself acquainted with Aussie conditions.

I had been driving in India for more than 5 years but still getting used to driving here was difficult.

The steps to get a license (if you have an overseas license, rules are different for a few countries like UK, US etc. check transport website for details) in SA are simple. They vary from state to state.

1. Take a theory test. You get a Section-80 after passing.

2. Give (and pass) a VORT (Vehicle On Road Test) or Practical Driving test within 30 days of getting the Section-80. Giving the practical test is a very different experience. If you don't pass the VORT in this period you go to learner's license ! They fail you even if you break 1 road law and 160 dollars go down the drain. You need to score at least 90% without breaking any road law.

I would highly recommend this site - RAA - Road Safety - Learning to Drive - Learner's Test for practicing the theory test. There is a driving handbook available on the SA transport website as well which one should go through.

Even if you have driven for years I would recommend taking 1-2 lessons from a local driving school.

The first mistake I did was getting the Section-80 before taking any lessons. The reason is that I was left with 30 days to pass the VORT and the examiners are quite busy and getting a slot you like (off peak times) can be difficult.

I booked a driving lesson ($65 an hour) and thought I would do very well but to my surprise I did quite a few mistakes. So I took another driving lesson and the trainer taught me all the things required to pass. The slow speed manoeuvres (reverse parrallel park and 3-point U turn) were the most tricky.

I did go on practice drives with a friend but they check a lot of different things during a VORT.

I booked a VORT and failed the first time ! The reasons - I did not look into the rear view mirror 8 times during the test before putting on the right/left signal and I hesitated a bit before taking a right turn at an intersection. At the end of the test, out of nervousness I did not stop for 3 seconds at the stop sign. That was enough to fail me. $160 gone !

I then booked another driving lesson for 1.5 hours and went through all the steps once again and practiced and got the habit of looking into the rear view mirror before signalling.

Then booked another VORT and cleared it this time with 93%. It did not go as I would have liked it but anyways I passed.

I got a license for 5 years ($207 + $17 registration).

It cost me a total of $700 to get the license here but it is a necessity.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats atsurti...

How is the job market in SA? where you able to get job in your domain?




atsurti said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my full SA driving license today (the photo did not come out as good as I would have wanted though  ). Would like to post the steps and a few tips hoping it would help someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my full SA driving license today (the photo did not come out as good as I would have wanted though  ). Would like to post the steps and a few tips hoping it would help someone else.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy!! How is your job hunt going?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Congrats atsurti...
> 
> How is the job market in SA? where you able to get job in your domain?


I would be able to say about IT. IT job market is not so good. I have been struggling to get through the interview stage even after making a good cv, talking to recruiters before applying and also did some cold calling.

That said, my wife got a job in IT within 1 week of arriving here. She is starting next week ! She is into different technologies though.

It all depends on which technologies you are working on, what package you are after, communication skills etc.

Cheers


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Hi*



atsurti said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my full SA driving license today (the photo did not come out as good as I would have wanted though  ). Would like to post the steps and a few tips hoping it would help someone else.
> 
> ...


Hi Atsurti

Thanks that was really informative and useful piece of information.

I have got three query after reading your post, would appreciate if you could answer those. 

1. You said if you fail VORT once then you will get learner's license then how you manage to do VORT again. I might have misunderstood, so please clarify.
2. Another thing is there any condition on indian license as to how many years of driving experience drivers has to have to be eligible for theory test and VORT straight away. I have license which was issued 1.5 yrs ago and is still valid. Can I also sit for theory test and then have VORT.

3. I also read that you have to surrender your indian license to them. Is that true?

Thanks mate..


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sahil772 said:


> Hi Atsurti
> 
> Thanks that was really informative and useful piece of information.
> 
> ...


1. At that time there was a limit of 30 calendar days to pass the VORT. If you fail then you can attempt again after 4 days. I attempted the second time after 4 days before the 30 day limit expired. These days they give 12 months time (my colleague just did it) to pass the VORT.
2. This defers from state to state. Check the transport website of the state where you are planning to get the license. There is no such clause in SA. I am not sure of other states.
3. They check your Indian license but they do not take it away from you. You Indian license would not be valid in Au after you get a local license but you can use it in India (of course!).


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

atsurti said:


> 1. At that time there was a limit of 30 calendar days to pass the VORT. If you fail then you can attempt again after 4 days. I attempted the second time after 4 days before the 30 day limit expired. These days they give 12 months time (my colleague just did it) to pass the VORT.
> 2. This defers from state to state. Check the transport website of the state where you are planning to get the license. There is no such clause in SA. I am not sure of other states.
> 3. They check your Indian license but they do not take it away from you. You Indian license would not be valid in Au after you get a local license but you can use it in India (of course!).


Thanks a lot dear...

I am also migrating to SA so would be applying for SA license. I have already got issued international driving permit and verification letter from RTO authority here in India. Would this of benefit to me. I am coming on PR visa.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------

